
How the blockchain will prevent fights like the one currently ripping Uber apart - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/21/bitcoin-prevent-fights-like-kalanick-vs-gurley-at-uber-commentary.html
======
seabird
At this rate, "the blockchain" will soon be able to cook my dinner, cure
cancer, and raise the dead.

------
sharemywin
You could do all that 40 years ago with a spreadsheet other than SEC laws,
mortgage lending laws, and a million other financial institution laws.

